# The longest signature ever!



## dillonbladez (Jan 16, 2010)

YTV is making the longest signature ever! i think this might only apply to canadians, because you have to choose your province/territory. i think people should enter because i want a new holiday!

http://worldslongestsignature.ytv.com/

i am the only name there with the name 

'Dillon' and with that spelling


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 16, 2010)

Haha.

I put in a fake name.

Mike Hunt


----------



## (R) (Jan 16, 2010)

i'm the only one with my last or first name


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 16, 2010)

How did you put a last name? I could only put "my" last initial. I was going to put Drew Peacock, but could only put Drew P.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 16, 2010)

KubeKid73 said:


> How did you put a last name? I could only put "my" last initial. I was going to put Drew Peacock, but could only put Drew P.



You have to make your age over 18 to display your last name.

So make your birthdate 1991 or earlier.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't get it. How did they decide on the length of a signature?


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah, I saw this on YTV. Not only do they have stupid shows, but stupid ideas for publicity. Why on earth would the provincial governments approve of this when the signatures are not even real. Heck, I could go and write my name as Pen Island right now.

EDIT: for those who don't know, they want Family Day to be a nation-wide thing.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 16, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I don't get it. How did they decide on the length of a signature?



Judging from a close look, each signature is about the length of 36 cars.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 16, 2010)

aronpm said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it. How did they decide on the length of a signature?
> ...



But why? What's the reasoning for the length they chose?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 16, 2010)

i have no idea. but a free holiday never hurts. the names are a street length, i'm guessing.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 16, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> a free holiday never hurts


So let's have 365 each year.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 16, 2010)

yep. what a nice world we'd live in, full of fat obese people cubing and watching tv


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 16, 2010)

Okey, so let's say that they need 5 500 km of signatures, about 3 400 miles. 

(1 cm is ~0.4 inch)
I would say that a signature averages 4 cm, but if people make them extra long, let's say 6 cm, we will need (5500km/6cm) signatures, 

5500 kilometres / 6 cm = 550 000 000 / 6 = 91 666 667 signatures.

Canada has about 33 millions inhabitants, which together must produce almost 92 millions of signatures...

That's not too unlikely!


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 16, 2010)

wow, you actually did the math. anyway, who said those 33 million inhabitants wanted to actually sign? but yeah, there would be alot of signatures.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 16, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> yep. what a nice world we'd live in, full of fat obese people cubing and watching tv



:/
"fat obese"
lolredundency.

And yes. I think we have quite enough holidays as is.


----------



## Logan (Jan 16, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> Yeah, I saw this on YTV. Not only do they have stupid shows, but stupid ideas for publicity. Why on earth would the provincial governments approve of this when the signatures are not even real. Heck, I could go and write my name as *Pen Island* right now.
> 
> EDIT: for those who don't know, they want Family Day to be a nation-wide thing.



tee he


EDIT: FREE ADVERTISING!!!


----------

